# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية

## hazem mohamed

الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية

إن الدول العربية الأطراف في هذه الاتفاقية،

إذ يساورها بالغ القلق من ازدياد حجم إنتاج المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية والطلب عليها والاتجار فيها بصورة غير مشروعة، على المستوى الدولي مما يشكل تهديدا، خطيرا لصحة البشر ورفاهيتهم ويلحق بالغ الضرر بالقيم الاجتماعية والثقافية والأسس الاقتصادية والسياسية للمجتمعات البشرية بكافة شرائحها.

وإذ تعي الروابط بين الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية وما يتصل به من الأنشطة الإجرامية الأخرى المنظمة التي تقوض الاقتصاد المشروع وتهدد استقرار الدول وأمنها وسيادتها، مما يتطلب اهتماما عاجلا ومباشرا وذا أولوية من كافة الدول ووضعه على رأس اهتماماتها، وخططها التنموية الشاملة.

وإذ تدرك أن الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية يدر أرباحا وثروات طائلة تمكن المنظمات الإجرامية وعصاباتها من اختراق وتلويث وإفساد هياكل الحكومات والمؤسسات التجارية والمالية والمجتمع على جميع مستوياته، مما يتطلب منها العمل بكافة السبل المتضافرة لحرمان المتاجرين بصورة غير مشروعة بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية من الإيرادات غير المشروعة المتأتية من نشاطهم الإجرامي، بهدف القضاء على الحافز الرئيسي الذي يدفعهم إلى هذا النشاط غير المشروع، وبالتالي شل نشاطات عصابات التهريب وإحباطها.

وإذ ترغب في القضاء على أسباب مشكلة إساءة استعمال المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية، من جذورها، وضمنها الطلب غير المشروع على المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية وأرباحها الهائلة المستمدة من الاتجار غير المشروع.
وإذ تضع في اعتبارها ضرورة اتخاذ تدابير رقابية على المواد، بما في ذلك السلائف والكيميائيات والمذيبات التي تستخدم في صنع المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية والتي أدت سهولة الحصول عليها إلى ازدياد الصنع السري للمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية.
وإذ تعي ضرورة تعزيز التعاون الأمني العربي، لكي يتم التصدي بمزيد من الفعالية، لمختلف جوانب مشكلة الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية، بأبعادها العربية والإقليمية والدولية.
وإذ ترى وجوب اتخاذ الدول الأعضاء، الإجراءات اللازمة وفقا لنظمها وتشريعاتها الداخلية، وبهدي من أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية، للوفاء بالالتزامات التي تفرضها الاتفاقيات الدولية الخاصة بالمخدرات، وبشكل يتمشى مع مبادئ المساواة في السيادة والسلامة الإقليمية، وعدم التدخل في الشؤون الداخلية للدول الأعضاء.

وإذ تدرك أن القضاء على الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية هو مسؤولية جماعية دولية مشتركة، لابد من النهوض بها عن طريق اتخاذ إجراءات منسقة في إطار من التعاون العربي والإقليمي والدولي، من خلال تعزيز واستكمال التدابير المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقية الوحيدة للمخدرات لسنة 1961، وفي تلك الاتفاقية بصيغتها المعدلة ببروتوكول سنة 1972 المعدل للاتفاقية الوحيدة للمخدرات لسنة 1961، واتفاقية المؤثرات العقلية لسنة 1971، واتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية لسنة 1988، واتفاقية الرياض العربية للتعاون القضائي، والاتفاقيات العربية الثنائية ومتعددة الأطراف، لمقاومة ما للاتجار غير المشروع من نتائج خطيرة.

وإذ تؤكد على ضرورة التواجد العربي الفعال في المؤتمرات والاجتماعات واللقاءات الإقليمية والدولية المتخصصة في موضوع المخدرات، وكذلك على ضرورة الاستفادة من خبرات وإمكانيات وبرامج الأجهزة والهيئات الدولية، وتشجيع عقد اتفاقيات ثنائية، وتنظيم لقاءات دورية لأجهزة مراكز الحدود المختصة بين الدول العربية والدول الأجنبية المجاورة، لتبادل المعلومات ووضع الخطط المشتركة الكفيلة بمراقبة المهربين ورصد تحركاتهم وشل نشاطاتهم فيما بين الحدود المشتركة.

وإذ تؤمن بأهمية تقوية وتعزيز الوسائل القانونية الفعالة للتعاون العربي الثنائي ومتعدد الأطراف والإقليمي والدولي بالمسائل الجنائية لغرض منع الأنشطة الإجرامية الدولية في الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية.
وانسجاما مع الاستراتيجية العربية لمكافحة الاستعمال غير المشروع للمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية التي اعتمدها مجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب بدور انعقاده الخامس في تونس بقراره رقم (72) الصادر بتاريخ 2/12/1986. والقانون العربي الموحد للمخدرات النموذجي الذي اعتمده المجلس بدور انعقاده الرابع في الدار البيضاء بقراره رقم (56) الصادر بتاريخ 5/2/1986. واتفاقية الرياض العربية للتعاون القضائي التي اعتمدها مجلس وزراء العدل العرب بتاريخ 6/4/1983.
وتنفيذا لأحكام المادة الرابعة من النظام الأساسي لمجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب الذي تم التصديق عليه من مجلس جامعة الدول العربية بقراره رقم (4218) الصادر بتاريخ 23/9/1982.
ورغبة منها في عقد اتفاقية عربية شاملة وفعالة وعملية، ترمي على وجه التحديد إلى مكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية، آخذة بعين الاعتبار الجوانب المختلفة للمشكلة ككل، وخاصة الجوانب التي لم تتطرق إليها المعاهدات السارية في مجال مراقبة المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية.

اتفقت على ما يأتي :

 المادة (1)
تعاريف
تسري التعاريف التالية على جميع نصوص هذه الاتفاقية، ما لم يقضي صريح النص وسياقه بغير ذلك :
1) المجلس : مجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب
 2) الأمانة العامة : الأمانة العامة لمجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب
 3) الأمين العام : الأمين العام لمجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب
 4) المركز : المركز العربي للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب
5) الناقل التجاري : أي شخص أو هيئة عامة أو خاصة أو هيئة أخرى تعمل في مجال نقل الأشخاص أو البضائع أو المواد البريدية ويتقاضى نظير ذلك مقابلا أو أجرة أو يجني منه منفعة أخرى.
 6) القانون الموحد : القانون العربي الموحد للمخدرات النموذجي، المقر من قبل مجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب بقراره رقم (56) وتاريخ 5/2/1986م.
 7) الجدول الموحد : الجدول العربي الموحد للمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية، والمأخوذ عن اتفاقيات الأمم المتحدة وتعديلاتها.
 8) المصادرة : الحرمان الدائم من الأموال بأمر من محكمة أو سلطة مختصة أخرى.
 9) التسليم المراقب : أسلوب السماح للشحنات غير المشروعة من المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية أو المواد المدرجة في الجدول الموحد بمواصلة طريقها إلى خارج إقليم بلد أو أكثر أو عبره أو إلى داخله بعلم سلطاته المختصة وتحت مراقبتها بغية كشف هوية الأشخاص المتورطين في ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2).
 10) اتفاقية سنة 1961 بصيغتها المعدلة :
اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة الوحيدة للمخدرات لسنة 1961 بصيغتها المعدلة ببروتوكول سنة 1972.
11) اتفاقية سنة 1971 : اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة للمؤثرات العقلية لسنة 1971.
 12) اتفاقية سنة 1988 : اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية لسنة 1988.
 13) اتفاقية الرياض للتعاون القضائي :
اتفاقية الرياض العربية للتعاون القضائي التي أقرها مجلس وزراء العدل العرب بتاريخ 6/4/1983.
14) التجميد أو التحفظ :
الحظر المؤقت على نقل الأموال أو تحويلها أو التصرف فيها أو تحريكها أو وضع اليد أو الحجز عليها بصورة مؤقتة بناء على أمر صادر من محكمة أو سلطة مختصة.
15) الاتجار غير المشروع :
الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين 1 و2 من المادة الثانية من هذه الاتفاقية.
16) المخدر : أية مادة طبيعية كانت أو مصنعة، من المواد المدرجة في القسم الأول من الجدول الموحد.
 17) المتحصلات : أية أموال مستمدة أو تم الحصول عليها بطريقة مباشرة،  أو غير مباشرة من ارتكاب جريمة منصوص عليها في الفقرة /1/ من المادة /2/ من هذه الاتفاقية.
 18) الأموال : الأصول أيا كان نوعها، مادية كانت أو غير مادية، ثابتة أو منقولة، والمستندات القانونية أو الصكوك التي تثبت تملك تلك الأصول أو أي حق متعلق بها.
 19) المؤثرات العقلية : أية مادة طبيعية كانت أو مصنعة، أو أية منتجات طبيعية مدرجة بالقسم الثاني من الجدول الموحد.
 20) دولة العبور : الدولة التي يجري عبر إقليمها نقل المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية ومواد الجدول الموحد والتي ليست مكان منشئها ولا مكان مقصدها النهائي.

المادة (2)
الجرائم والجزاءات والتدابير
1- يتخذ كل طرف ما يلزم من تدابير لتجريم الأفعال التالية في إطار قانونه الداخلي، في حال ارتكابها قصدا :
أ- (1)- إنتاج أي مخدرات أو مؤثرات عقلية، أو صنعها، أو استخراجها، أو تسليمها، أو تسلمها أو حيازتها، أو إحرازها، أو التنازل عنها أو تبادلها أو صرفها، أو السمسرة فيها، أو إرسالها بطريقة العبور، أو نقلها، أو استيرادها، أو تغييرها بقصد الاتجار، أو الاتجار فيها بأية صورة، في غير الأحوال المرخص بها.
 (2)- زراعة نبات من النباتات التي ينتج عنها مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية، أو استيراد نبات من هذه النباتات في أي طور من أطوار نموها هي وبذورها، أو تصديرها، أو عرضها للبيع، أو بيعها، أو توزيعها، أو شراؤها أو تسليمها، أو تسلمها، أو حيازتها، أو إحرازها، أو التنازل عنها أو تبادلها، أو السمسرة فيها، أو إرسالها، أو إرسالها بطريق العبور أو نقلها، وذلك بقصد الاتجار، أو الاتجار فيها بأية صورة، في غير الأحوال المرخص بها.
 (3)- صنع معدات أو مواد مدرجة في الجدول الموحد، أو نقلها أو توزيعها، أو عرضها، أو عرضها للبيع، أو بيعها، أو شراؤها أو تسلمها، أو تسليمها، أو حيازتها، أو إحرازها، أو التنازل عنها، أو تبادلها، أو صرفها، أو السمسرة فيها، أو إرسالها بطريق العبور أو نقلها، أو استيرادها أو تصديرها، مع العلم بأنها ستستخدم في أو من أجل زراعة أو إنتاج، أو صنع المخدرات أو المؤثرات العقلية بشكل غير مشروع.
 (4)- تنظيم أو إدارة أو تمويل أي من الجرائم المذكورة في البنود /1 و2 و3/ في الفقرة الفرعية /1/ السابقة.
ب- (1)- تحويل الأموال أو نقلها مع العلم بأنها متحصلة من أية جريمة أو جرائم منصوص عليها في الفقرة الفرعية /أ/ من الفقرة /1/ من هذه المادة، أو من فعل من أفعال الاشتراك في مثل هذه الجريمة أو الجرائم، بهدف إخفاء أو تمويه المصدر غير المشروع للأموال أو قصد مساعدة أي شخص متورط في ارتكاب مثل هذه الجريمة أو الجرائم على الإفلات من العواقب القانونية لأفعاله.
 (2)- إخفاء أو تمويه حقيقة الأموال، أو مصدرها، أو مكانها أو طريقة التصرف فيها أو حركتها أو الحقوق المتعلقة بها، أو ملكيتها، مع العلم بأنها متحصلة من جريمة أو جرائم منصوص عليها في الفقرة الفرعية /أ/ من الفقرة /1/ من هذه المادة أو ناتجة عن فعل من أفعال الاشتراك في مثل هذه الجريمة أو الجرائم.
ج- (1)- اكتساب أو حيازة أو استخدام الأموال مع العلم، وقت تسلمها، بأنها متحصلة من جريمة أو جرائم منصوص عليها في الفقرة الفرعية /أ/ من الفقرة /1/ من هذه المادة أو ناتجة عن فعل من أفعال الاشتراك في مثل هذه الجريمة أو الجرائم.
 (2)- تحريض الغير، بأية وسيلة، على ارتكاب أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة أو على استعمال مخدرات أو مؤثرات عقلية بصورة غير مشروعة.
 (3)- الاشتراك أو المشاركة في ارتكاب أي جريمة منصوص عليها في هذه المادة، أو التواطؤ على ذلك، أو الشروع فيها أو المساعدة أو التحريض عليها أو تسهيلها أو إبداء المشورة بصدد ارتكابها.
2- يتخذ كل طرف مع مراعاة مبادئه الدستورية والمفاهيم الأساسية لنظامه القانوني ما يلزم من تدابير، في إطار قانونه الداخلي، لتجريم حيازة أو إحراز أو شراء أو استيراد أو تصدير أو إنتاج أو صنع مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية، أو زراعة نبات من النباتات التي ينتج عنها مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية أو حيازتها أو إحرازها أو شراؤها للاستهلاك الشخصي، في حال ارتكاب هذه الأفعال عمدا خلافا لما هو مرخص به قانونا.
3- (أ)- على كل طرف أن يخضع ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة لجزاءات تراعي فيها جسامة هذه الجرائم، بما يتفق وتشريعاته الداخلية.
 (ب)- يجوز للأطراف أن تنص على إخضاع مرتكبي الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة، إلى جانب العقوبة، لتدابير كالعلاج أو التوعية أو الرعاية اللاحقة أو إعادة التأهيل أو إعادة الإدماج في المجتمع.
 (ج)- مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام الفقرتين الفرعيتين السابقتين، يجوز للأطراف في الحالات قليلة الأهمية، أو عندما يكون المعني من متعاطي العقاقير المخدرة، أن تقرر إذا رأت ذلك ملائما، بدلا من العقوبة، تدابير أخرى مثل التوعية وإعادة التأهيل وإعادة الإدماج في المجتمع، والعلاج والرعاية اللاحقة.
 (د)- يجوز للأطراف أن تتخذ تدابير بديلة أو مكملة للجزاء على جريمة منصوص عليها في الفقرة (2) من هذه المادة، بهدف علاج المدمنين أو تعليمهم ـ وتوفير الرعاية اللاحقة لهم أو إعادة تأهيلهم أو إعادة إدماجهم في المجتمع.
4- تعمل الأطراف على أن تمكن محاكمها وسلطاتها المختصة الأخرى من مراعاة الظروف الواقعية التي تجعل ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة أمرا بالغ الخطورة، مثل :
 (أ)- التورط في جريمة ترتكبها عصابة إجرامية منظمة ينتمي إليها المجرم.
 (ب)- تورط الجاني في أنشطة إجرامية لعصابة دولية أخرى كتهريب الأسلحة وتزييف النقد والإرهاب.
 (ج)- تورط الجاني في أنشطة أخرى مخالفة للقانون، يسهلها ارتكاب الجريمة.
 (د)- استخدام الجاني للعنف أو الأسلحة.
 (ه)- شغل الجاني لوظيفة عامة واتصال الجريمة بهذه الوظيفة.
 (و)- التغرير بالقصر أو استغلالهم.
 (ذ)- ارتكاب الجريمة في دار عبادة أو مؤسسة إصلاحية أو في مؤسسة تعليمية أو في مرفق من مرافق الخدمة الاجتماعية أو في جوارها المباشر أو في أماكن أخرى يرتادها تلامذة المدارس والطلبة للممارسة أنشطة تعليمية ورياضية واجتماعية.
 (ح)- صدور أحكام سابقة بالإدانة، أجنبية أو محلية، وبوجه خاص في جرائم مماثلة وذلك بالقدر الذي يسمح به القانون الداخلي للطرف.
5- تسعى الأطراف إلى ضمان ممارسة أية سلطات قانونية تقديرية، بموجب قوانينها الداخلية، فيما يتعلق بملاحقة مرتكبي الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة، بغية تحقيق أكبر قدر من الفعالية لتدابير إنفاذ القوانين التي تتخذ فيما يتصل بهذه الجرائم.
 6- تعمل الأطراف على أن تضع محاكمها أو سلطاتها المختصة الأخرى في اعتبارها الطبيعة الخطيرة للجرائم المذكورة في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة والظروف المذكورة في الفقرة (4) من هذه المادة، لدى النظر في احتمال الإفراج المبكر أو الإفراج المشروط عن الأشخاص المحكوم عليهم لارتكاب تلك الجرائم.
 7- يحدد كل طرف، عند الاقتضاء، بموجب قانونه الداخلي، مدة تقادم طويلة تبدأ قبل فواتها إجراءات الدعوى بشأن أية جريمة منصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة، ومدة أطول عندما يكون الشخص المنسوب إليه ارتكاب الجريمة قد فر من وجه العدالة.
 8- يتخذ كل طرف التدابير المناسبة التي تتفق ونظامه القانوني، لضمان خضوع المتهم أو المحكوم عليه بالإدانة لارتكاب جريمة منصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة، والموجود داخل إقليميه، للإجراءات الجنائية اللازمة.
 9- لأغراض التعاون بين الأطراف في إطار هذه الاتفاقية، بما في ذلك على وجه الخصوص، التعاون في إطار المواد 5 و6 و7 و9، لا تعتبر الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة جرائم مالية أو جرائم سياسية أو جرائم ذات دوافع سياسية، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بالضوابط الدستورية وبالقوانين الداخلية للأطراف.
 10- ليس في هذه المادة ما يخل بمبدأ الاحتكام فقط إلى القانون الداخلي للطرف في وصف الجرائم التي تنص عليها المادة وحجج الدفاع والدفوع القانونية المتصلة بها، وبالمبدأ القائل بأن ملاحقة ومعاقبة مرتكبي هذه الجرائم تتم وفقا للقانون المذكور.

المادة (3)
الإطار العام للتعاون العربي
تسعى أطراف الاتفاقية إلى التعاون فيما بينها على مكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية في مجال الجرائم التي تكون قد قررتها وفقا للمادة (2) من هذه الاتفاقية. ويرجع في تحديد ما يعتبر من المواد المخدرة والنباتات المنتجة لها والمؤثرات العقلية إلى التشريعات الداخلية للدول التي يطلب إليها التعاون تنفيذا لهذه الاتفاقية، مع الاسترشاد بالجدول الموحد.

المادة (4)
الاختصاص القضائي
i- كل طرف :
 (أ)- يتخذ ما قد يلزم من تدابير لتقرير اختصاصه القضائي في مجال الجرائم التي يكون قد قررها وفقا للفقرة (1) من المادة (2). عندما :
1- ترتكب الجريمة في إقليمه،
 2- ترتكب الجريمة على متن سفينة ترفع علمه أو طائرة مسجلة بمقتضى قوانينه وقت ارتكاب الجريمة.
 (ب)- يجوز له أن يتخذ ما قد يلزم من تدابير لتقرير اختصاصه القضائي في مجال الجرائم التي يقررها وفقا للفقرة (1) من المادة (2)، عندما :
1- يرتكب الجريمة أحد مواطنيه أو شخص يقع محل إقامته المعتاد في إقليمه.
2- ترتكب الجريمة على متن سفينة تلقى الطرف من الدولة التي ترفع السفينة علمها إذنا باعتلائها وتفتيشها واتخاذ ما يلزم من إجراءات إزاء السفينة والأشخاص والبضائع التي تحملها السفينة في حالة العثور على أدلة تثبت التورط في الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية، وذلك في إطار الاتفاقات أو الترتيبات المعقودة بين الدولتين.
3- تكون الجريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الفرعية (ج) (3) من الفقرة (1) من المادة (2)، وترتكب خارج إقليميه بقصد ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2) داخل إقليمه.
Ii- كل طرف :
 (أ)- يتخذ أيضا ما قد يلزم من تدابير لتقرير اختصاصه القضائي في مجال الجرائم التي يقررها وفقا للفقرة (1) من المادة (2) عندما يكون الشخص المنسوب إليه ارتكاب الجريمة موجودا داخل إقليمه ويرفض تسليمه بعد تلقيه طلب الاسترداد إلى طرف آخر على أساس :
1- أن الجريمة ارتكبت في إقليمه أو على متن سفينة ترفع علمه أو طائرة كانت مسجلة بمقتضى قوانينه وقت ارتكاب الجريمة.
 2- أو أن الجريمة ارتكبها أحد مواطنيه.
 (ب)- يجوز له أيضا أن يتخذ ما قد يلزم من تدابير لتقرير اختصاصه القضائي في مجال الجرائم التي يقررها وفقا للفقرة (1) من المادة (2)، عندما يكون الشخص المنسوب إليه ارتكاب الجريمة موجودا في إقليمه ويرفض تسليمه إلى طرف آخر.
3- لا تستبعد هذه الاتفاقية ممارسة اختصاص جنائي مقرر من قبل أي طرف وفقا لقانونه الداخلي.

المادة (5)
التحفظ والمصادرة
1- يتخذ كل طرف ما قد يلزم من تدابير للتمكين من مصادرة ما يلي :
 (أ)- المتحصلات المتأتية من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة (2) الفقرة (1) أو الأموال التي تعادل قيمتها قيمة المتحصلات المذكورة.
 (ب)- المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية والمواد والمعدات أو غيرها من الوسائط المستخدمة أو المعدة للاستخدام في ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة (2) فقرة (1).
2- يتخذ كل طرف ما قد يلزم من تدابير لتمكين سلطاته المختصة من تحديد المتحصلات أو الأموال أو الوسائط أو أية أشياء أخرى من المشار إليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة، ومن اقتفاء أثرها، وتجميدها أو التحفظ عليها، بقصد مصادرتها في النهاية.
 3- تعمل الدول الأطراف على سن التشريعات التي تخول الجهات المختصة لديها حق الاطلاع على السجلات المصرفية أو المالية أو التجارية أو التحفظ عليها بغية تنفيذ التدابير المشار إليها في هذه المادة.
 4- (أ)- إذا قدم طلب عملا بهذه المادة من طرف آخر له اختصاص قضائي في جريمة منصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2) قام الطرف الذي تقع في إقليمه المتحصلات أو الأموال أو الوسائط أو أي أشياء أخرى من المشار إليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة، بما يلي :
1- يقدم الطلب إلى الجهات المختصة ليستصدر منها أمر مصادرة، وينفذ هذا الأمر إذا حصل عليه.
 2- أو يقدم إلى الجهات المختصة أمر المصادرة الصادر من الطرف الطالب وفقا للفقرة (1) من هذه المادة، بهدف تنفيذه بالقدر المطلوب وبقدر ما يتعلق بالمتحصلات أو الأموال أو الوسائط أو أية أشياء أخرى من الأموال المشار إليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة والواقعة في إقليم الطرف متلقي الطلب.
 (ب)- إذا قدم طلب عملا بهذه المادة من طرف له اختصاص قضائي في جريمة منصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2)، يتخذ الطرف متلقي الطلب تدابير لتحديد المتحصلات أو الأموال أو الوسائط أو أية أشياء أخرى من المشار إليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة، أو لاقتفاء أثرها وتجميدها أو التحفظ عليها، تمهيدا لصدور أمر بمصادرتها في النهاية إما لدى الطرف الطالب أو إثر طلب مقدم عملا بالفقرة الفرعية (أ) من هذه الفقرة، لدى الطرف متلقي الطلب.
 (ج)- تطبق أحكام الفقرات من (6) إلى (16) من المادة (7)، مع مراعاة التغييرات اللازمة، وإضافة إلى المعلومات المبينة في الفقرة (9) من المادة (7) يجب أن تتضمن الطلبات التي تقدم عملا بهذه المادة ما يلي :
1- في حالة طلب يندرج تحت الفقرة الفرعية (1/1) من الفقرة (4) من هذه المادة وصفا للأموال المراد مصادرتها وبيانا بالوقائع التي يستند إليها الطرف الطالب بما يكفي لتمكين الطرف متلقي الطلب من استصدار أمر بالمصادرة في إطار قانونه الداخلي.
 2- في حالة طلب يندرج تحت الفقرة الفرعية (1/2) من الفقرة (4) من هذه المادة صورة مقبولة  قانونيا من أمر المصادرة الصادر عن الطرف الطالب ويستند الطلب إليه، وبيانا بالوقائع والمعلومات عن النطاق المطلوب تنفيذ الأمر في حدوده.
 3- في حالة طلب يندرج تحت الفقرة الفرعية (ب) من الفقرة (4) من هذه المادة بيانا بالوقائع التي يستند إليها الطرف الطالب وتحديدا للإجراءات المطلوب اتخاذها.
 (د)- على كل طرف أن يزود الأمين العام بنصوص القوانين واللوائح التي تنفذ هذه الفقرة بموجبها وبنصوص أي تعديل لاحق يطرأ عليها.
 (ه)- إذ ارتأى أحد الأطراف أن يخضع التدابير المشار إليها في الفقرتين الفرعيتين (أ) و(ب) من هذه الفقرة لوجود معاهدة ذات صلة، اعتبر هذا الطرف هذه الاتفاقية مرجعا للتعاهد.
 (و)- تسعى الأطراف لتعزيز فعالية التعاون العربي الإقليمي والدولي، أو تعديل الاتفاقيات والترتيبات القائمة وفقا لهذه المادة.
5- (أ)- يتصرف كل طرف وفقا لقانونه الداخلي وإجراءاته الإدارية، في المتحصلات أو الأموال التي يصادرها عملا بأحكام الفقرة (1) أو الفقرة (4) من هذه المادة.
 (ب)- يجوز عقد اتفاقيات ثنائية أو متعددة الأطراف وفقا لهذه المادة بشأن :
1- التبرع بقيمة هذه المتحصلات والأموال، أو المبالغ المستمدة من بيع هذه المتحصلات أو الأموال للهيئات العربية الحكومية أو الأهلية المتخصصة في مكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية، أو مكافحة سوء استعمالها.
 2- اقتسام هذه المتحصلات أو الأموال، أو المبالغ المستمدة من بيعها مع أطراف أخرى، على أساس منظم أو في كل حالة على حدة، ووفقا لقوانينها الداخلية أو إجراءاتها الإدارية أو الاتفاقيات الثنائية أو المتعددة الأطراف التي تم إبرامها لهذا الغرض.
6- (أ)- إذا حولت المتحصلات أو بدلت إلى أموال من نوع آخر، خضعت هذه الأموال الأخرى بدلا من المتحصلات، للتدابير المشار إليها في هذه المادة.
 (ب)- إذا اختلطت المتحصلات بأموال اكتسبت من مصادر مشروعة، كانت هذه الأموال خاضعة للمصادرة، في حدود ما يعادل القيمة المقدرة للمتحصلات المختلطة، وذلك دون الإخلال بأية إجراءات تتعلق بالتحفظ عليها أو تجميدها.
 (ج)- تخضع أيضا للتدابير المشار إليها في هذه المادة، الإيرادات أو غيرها من المستحقات الناتجة عن :
1- المتحصلات.
 2- أو الأموال التي حولت المتحصلات أو بدلت إليها.
 3- أو الأموال التي اختلطت المتحصلات بها، بنفس الكيفية ونفس القدر اللذين تخضع بهما المتحصلات.
7- لكل طرف أن ينظر في عكس عبء إثبات ما يدعي شرعية مصدره من متحصلات أو أموال أخرى خاضعة للمصادرة، بقدر ما يتفق هذا الإجراء مع مبادئ قانونه الداخلي ومع طبيعة الاجراءات القضائية و غيرها من الاجراءات.
8- لا يجوز تفسير أحكام هذه المادة بما يضر بحقوق حسن النية من الغير.

المادة (6)
تسليم المجرمين
1- تقوم كل دولة من الدول الأطراف بإشعار الدولة الأخرى على وجه السرعة بارتكاب أحد رعاياها لأي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة (2) الفقرة (1) من هذه الاتفاقية وإشعار الأمانة العامة بذلك.
 2- تطبق هذه المادة على الجرائم التي تقررها الأطراف وفقا للفقرة (1) من المادة (2) من هذه الاتفاقية.
 3- تعتبر الأطراف الجرائم التي تقررها وفقا للفقرة (2) من هذه المادة، في عداد الجرائم التي يجوز فيها تسليم المجرمين، في أية معاهدة تعقد بينها، كما تعتبر هذه الاتفاقية الأساس القانوني للتسليم بين الأطراف التي لا توجد بينها اتفاقيات ثنائية أو متعددة الأطراف لتسليم المجرمين في هذا النوع من الجرائم.
 4- يخضع تسليم المجرمين، والأسباب التي يجوز أن يستند إليها الطرف متلقي الطلب في رفض التسليم، للشروط التي ينص عليها قانون الطرف متلقي الطلب أو معاهدات تسليم المجرمين الواجبة التطبيق.
 5- يجوز للدولة متلقية طلب التسليم أن ترفض الاستجابة لطلب، إذا وجدت لديها دواعي كافية تؤدي إلى اعتقادها بأن هذا الطلب يعود لاعتبارات تتعلق بدين المطلوب أو عرقه أو جنسيته أو معتقده السياسي أو أنها ستلحق ضررا، لأي سبب من هذه الأسباب، بأي شخص يمسه الطلب.
 6- تسعى الأطراف إلى تعجيل إجراءات تسليم المجرمين وإلى تبسيط متطلباتها بشأن أدلة الإثبات فيها، فيما يتعلق بأية جريمة تنطبق عليها هذه المادة، كما تسعى الأطراف إلى تنسيق إجراءات طلب التسليم عن طريق شعب اتصال المجلس، وعلى الطرف المطلوب إليه التسليم إخطار المكتب العربي للشرطة الجنائية، بصورة من القرار الصادر في شأن طلب التسليم.
 7- دون الإخلال بممارسة أي اختصاص قضائي مقرر للقانون الداخلي للطرف المطلوب إليه التسليم، يتوجب على هذا الطرف إذا رفض تسليم شخص منسوب إليه ارتكاب جريمة، ويكون من رعاياه، أن يحاكمه طبقا لقانونه الداخلي.
 8- تسعى الأطراف إلى إبرام اتفاقيات ثنائية ومتعددة الأطراف لتنفيذ إجراءات تسليم المجرمين أو تعزيز فعاليتها، أو تضمين الاتفاقيات الثنائية ومتعددة الأطراف القائمة موادا تتعلق بتسليم المجرمين.
 9- تطبق على إجراءات تسليم المجرمين وتنفيذ الأحكام ونقل الأشخاص المحكوم عليهم في قضايا المخدرات أحكام الاتفاقيات العربية النافذة في هذا الشأن.

المادة (7)
التعاون القانوني والقضائي المتبادل
1- تسعى الأطراف إلى توحيد السياسات التشريعية ذات العلاقة بمكافحة المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية والاتجار غير المشروع بها، استهداء بالقانون الموحد.
 2- تقدم الأطراف بعضها إلى بعض بموجب هذه المادة، أكبر قدر ممكن من المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة في أية تحقيقات وملاحقات وإجراءات قضائية تتعلق بأية جريمة منصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2) من هذه الاتفاقية.
 3- يجوز أن تطلب المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة التي تقدم وفقا لهذه المادة لأي من الأغراض التالية :
أ- أخذ شهادة الأشخاص أو إقراراتهم.
 ب- تبليغ الأوراق القضائية.
 ج- إجراء التفتيش والضبط.
 د- فحص الأشياء وتفقد المواقع.
 ه- الإمداد بالمعلومات والأدلة.
 و- توفير النسخ الأصلية أو الصور المصدق عليها من المستندات والسجلات بما في ذلك السجلات المصرفية أو المالية أو سجلات الشركات أو العمليات التجارية.
 ذ- تحديد نوعية المتحصلات أو الأموال أو الوسائط أو غيرها من الأشياء أو اقتفاء أثرها لأغراض الحصول على أدلة.
4- يجوز للأطراف أن تقدم بعضها إلى بعض أي أشكال أخرى من المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة يسمح بها القانون الداخلي للطرف متلقي الطلب.
 5- على الأطراف، إذا طلب منها ذلك، أن تسهل بما يتفق مع قوانينها الداخلية وممارستها الوطنية، حضور أو تواجد الأشخاص، بمن فيهم الأشخاص المحتجزون، الذين يوافقون على المساعدة في التحقيقات أو الاشتراك في الإجراءات القضائية.
 6- لا تخل أحكام هذه المادة بالالتزامات المترتبة على أية معاهدات أو اتفاقيات أخرى، ثنائية أو متعددة الأطراف، تنظم كليا أو جزئيا، المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة في المسائل الجنائية.
 7- تكون شعب اتصال المجلس مخولة صلاحية تنفيذ طلبات المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة أو بإحالتها إلى الجهات المختصة بغرض تنفيذها. وتحال طلبات المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة وأية مراسلات تتعلق بها، فيما بينها، ولا يخل هذا الشرط بحق أي طرف في توجيه مثل هذه الطلبات والمراسلات عن طريق الأمانة العامة أو عن طريق القنوات الدبلوماسية، حسب الاقتضاء.
 8- تقدم الطلبات كتابة ويتعين إبلاغ الأمين العام بذلك. وفي الحالات العاجلة، وإذا اتفقت الأطراف، يجوز تقدم الطلبات مشافهة، على أن تؤكد كتابة على الفور.
 9- يجب أن يتضمن طلب المساعدة المتبادلة المعلومات التالية :
أ- تحديد هوية السلطة التي تقدم الطلب.
 ب- موضوع وطبيعة التحقيق أو الملاحقة أو الإجراءات القضائية التي يتعلق بها الطلب، واسم واختصاصات السلطة القائمة بهذه التحقيقات أو الملاحقات أو الإجراءات القضائية.
 ج- ملخصا للوقائع ذات الصلة بالموضوع، باستثناء الطلبات المقدمة لغرض تبليغ المستندات القضائية.
 د- بيانا للمساعدة الملتمسة وتفاصيل أي إجراء خاص يود الطرف الطالب أن يتبع.
 ه- تحديد هوية أي شخص معني ومكانه وجنسيته، قدر الإمكان.
 و- الغرض الذي تطلب من أجله الأدلة أو المعلومات أو الإجراءات.
10- يجوز للطرف متلقي الطلب أن يطلب معلومات إضافية عندما يتبين له أنها ضرورية لتنفيذ الطلب وفقا لقانونه الداخلي، أو عندما يكون من شأن هذه المعلومات أن تسهل هذا التنفيذ.
 11- لا يجوز للطرف الطالب، دون موافقة مسبقة من الطرف متلقي الطلب، أن يحول المعلومات أو الأدلة التي زوده بها الطرف متلقي الطلب، أو أن يستخدمها في تحقيقات أو ملاحقات أو إجراءات قضائية غير تلك التي وردت في الطلب.
 12- يجوز للطرف الطالب أن يشترط على الطرف متلقي الطلب أن يحافظ على سرية الطلب ومضمونه، باستثناء القدر اللازم لتنفيذه. وإذا تعذر على الطرف متلقي الطلب التقيد بشرط السرية فعليه أن يبادر بلا إبطاء إلى إبلاغ الطرف الطالب بذلك.
 13- يجوز رفض تقديم المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة في الحالات التالية :
أ- إذا لم يقدم الطلب بما يتفق وأحكام هذه المادة.
 ب- إذا رأى الطرف متلقي الطلب أن تنفيذ الطلب يرجح أن يخل بسيادته أو أمنه أو نظامه العام أو مصالحه الأساسية الأخرى.
 ج- إذا كان القانون الداخلي للطرف متلقي الطلب يحظر على سلطاته تنفيذ الإجراء المطلوب بشأن أية جريمة مماثلة، وذلك متى كانت هذه الجريمة خاضعة لتحقيق أو لملاحقة أو لإجراءات قضائية بموجب اختصاصه القضائي.
 د- إذا كانت إجابة الطلب منافية للنظام القانوني للطرف متلقي الطلب فيما يتعلق بالمساعدة القانونية المتبادلة.
وإذا رفض تقديم المساعدة القانونية وجب أن يقترن الرفض بالأسباب الداعية له.
14- يجوز للطرف متلقي الطلب تأجيل المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة على أساس أنها تتعارض مع تحقيقات أو ملاحقات أو إجراءات قضائية جارية، وفي هذه الحالة، يتعين على الطرف متلقي الطلب أن يتشاور مع الطرف الطالب لتقرير إمكانية تقديم المساعدة حسب ما يراه الطرف متلقي الطلب ضروريا من شروط وأوضاع.
 15- لا يجوز أن يلاحق قضائيا أي شاهد أو خبير أو شخص آخر يوافق على الإدلاء بشهادته في دعوى أو على المساعدة في تحقيقات أو ملاحقات أو إجراءات قضائية في إقليم الطرف الطالب، أو أن يحتجز ذلك الشاهد أو الخبير أو الشخص الآخر أو يعاقب أو يخضع لأي شكل آخر من أشكال تقييد حريته الشخصية في إقليم ذلك الطرف، بخصوص ارتكابه لجريمة أو لصدور أحكام بإدانته قبل مغادرته إقليم الطرف متلقي الطلب.
وينتهي أمان المرور إذا بقي الشاهد أو الخبير أو الشخص الآخر بمحض اختياره في الإقليم بعد أن تكون قد أتيحت له الفرصة للرحيل خلال مدة خمسة عشر يوما متصلة أو أية مدة يتفق عليها الطرفان اعتبارا من التاريخ الذي أبلغ فيه بأن حضوره لم يعد مطلوبا من السلطات القضائية، أو في حال عودته إلى الإقليم بمحض اختياره بعد أن يكون قد غادره.
16- يتحمل الطرف متلقي الطلب التكاليف العادية لتنفيذ الطلب، ما لم تتفق الأطراف المعنية على غير ذلك. وإذا احتاجت تلبية الطلب أو كانت ستحتاج إلى مصاريف كبيرة أو ذات طبيعة غير عادية، تشاورت الأطراف المعنية لتحديد الشروط والأوضاع التي سينفذ الطلب بمقتضاها.
 17- لا يجوز لأي طرف أن يمتنع عن تقديم المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة بموجب هذه المادة بحجة سرية المعاملات المصرفية.

المادة (8)
إحالة الدعاوى
تنظر الأطراف في إمكانية إحالة دعاوى الملاحقة الجنائية من طرف إلى آخر، بشأن الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2) من هذه الاتفاقية، في الحالات التي يرى فيها أن هذه الإحالة لها فائدة في إقامة العدل.

المادة (9)
التعاون الإجرائي
1- تتعاون الأطراف بصورة وثيقة، بما يتفق مع نظمها القانونية والإدارية الداخلية، بغية تعزيز فعالية إجراءات إنفاذ القوانين اللازمة لمنع ارتكاب للجرائم التي تكون قد قررتها وفقا للفقرة (1) من المادة (2) من هذه الاتفاقية، وتعمل بصفة خاصة من خلال شعب اتصال المجلس على :
أ- تيسير التبادل المأمون والسريع للمعلومات المتعلقة بجميع جوانب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2)، بما في ذلك علاقة هذا الاتجار غير المشروع بالأنشطة الإجرامية الأخرى، إذا رأت الأطراف المعنية أن ذلك مناسبا.
 ب- التعاون فيما بينها على إجراء التحريات بشأن الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2)، ذات الطابع العربي والإقليمي والدولي فيما يتصل بما يلي :
1) كشف هوية الأشخاص المشتبه في تورطهم في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2)، وأماكن تواجدهم وأنشطتهم.
 2) حركة المتحصلات أو الأموال المتأتية من ارتكاب هذه الجرائم.
 3) حركة المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية والمواد المدرجة في الجدول الموحد والوسائط المستخدمة أو المقصود استخدامها في ارتكاب هذه الجرائم.
ج- إنشاء فرق عمل مشتركة من الأطراف كلما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك، وبموافقة المشاركين لملاحقة عمليات التهريب والتحقيق فيها، بما يكفل الاحترام التام لسيادة الطرف الذي ستجري العملية داخل إقليمه.
 د- القيام عند الاقتضاء بتوفير كميات من المواد الخاضعة للمراقبة، لأغراض التحليل أو التحقيق، وتبادل نتائج التحليل للتعرف على مواصفاتها الكيميائية والطبيعية ومصادرها عند الطلب.
 ه- تيسير التنسيق الفعال بين أجهزتها ودوائرها المختصة، وتشجيع تبادل الخبرات.
2- يقوم كل طرف، حسب الضرورة، باستحداث أو تطوير البرامج التدريبية الخاصة بالموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين وغيرهم من موظفيه، بمن فيهم موظفو الجمارك، المكلفون بمنع ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2) وتتناول هذه البرامج بصفة خاصة، من خلال الدورات التي يعقدها المركز والدورات المحلية التي تعقدها الأطراف، ما يلي :
أ- الأساليب المستخدمة في كشف ومنع الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2).
 ب- الأساليب والتقنيات التي يستخدمها الأشخاص المشتبه في تورطهم في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2)، وخاصة في دول العبور، والتدابير المضادة المناسبة.
 ج- مراقبة استيراد وتصدير المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية الواردة في الجدول الموحد.
 د- كشف ومراقبة حركة المتحصلات والأموال المتأتية من ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2)، وحركة المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية والمواد المدرجة في الجدول الموحد والوسائط المستخدمة أو المعدة لاستخدامها في ارتكابها.
 ه- الطريق المستخدمة في نقل هذه المتحصلات والأموال والوسائط أو في إخفائها أو تمويهها.
 و- جمع الأدلة.
 ز- تقنيات المراقبة في مناطق التجارة الحرة والموانئ الحرة.
 ح- التقنيات الحديثة لإنفاذ القوانين.
3- تتعاون الأطراف فيما بينها على تخطيط وتنفيذ برامج الأبحاث والتدريب التي تستهدف المشاركة في الخبرة الفنية في المجالات المشار إليها في الفقرة (2) من هذه المادة كما تعقد لهذا الغرض، عند الاقتضاء، مؤتمرات وحلقات دراسية عربية وإقليمية لتعزيز التعاون، وتشجيع مناقشة المشاكل التي تمثل شاغلا مشتركا، بما في ذلك المشاكل والاحتياجات الخاصة بدول العبور.
 4- تبادل الخبراء والخبرات والتجارب والأبحاث والدراسات والمطبوعات وأية وسائل أخرى، لتحسين أداء العاملين في هذا المجال ورفع مستوى كفاءاتهم، والمشاركة في اللقاءات العلمية والمؤتمرات والاجتماعات والندوات والمحاضرات التي تعقدها دول المجلس وأجهزته.
 5- تنسيق الأهداف والسياسات والخطط والبرامج والأنشطة الصحية والتربوية والاجتماعية والأمنية والإعلامية التي من شأنها الحد من مشكلة المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية والسيطرة عليها، وقاية ومنعا وعلاجا.

المادة (10)
تقديم المساعدة إلى دول العبور
1- تتعاون الأطراف، مباشرة أو من خلال الأمانة العامة لمساعدة ومساندة دول العبور ولاسيما البلدان التي تحتاج إلى مثل هذه المساعدة والمساندة ويكون ذلك، بقدر الإمكان، عن طريق برامج للتعاون التقني، فيما يخص الأنشطة المتعلقة بتجريم الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية وما يتصل بها من أنشطة أخرى.
 2- يجوز للأطراف أن تقدم، مباشرة أو من خلال الأمين العام، المساعدة المالية إلى دول العبور بغرض زيادة وتعزيز المرافق الأساسية اللازمة لفعالية مراقبة ومنع الاتجار غير المشروع.
 3- يجوز للأطراف أن تعقد اتفاقيات أو ترتيبات ثنائية أو متعددة الأطراف لتعزيز فاعلية التعاون العربي والإقليمي والدولي وفقا لهذه المادة، ويجوز لها أن تأخذ في الاعتبار الترتيبات المالية المتفق عليها في هذا الشأن.

المادة (11)
التسليم المراقب
1- مع مراعاة المبادئ الأساسية لقوانين كل دولة ونظمها الداخلية، تعمل الأطراف على اتخاذ ما يلزم من تدابير وإجراءات، في حدود إمكانياتها، لإجراء عمليات التسليم المراقب للمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية، بغية كشف هوية الأشخاص المتورطين والمشتركين في عمليات التهريب، واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية ضدهم.
 2- تتخذ قرارات التسليم المراقب في كل حالة على حدة، ويجوز أن يراعى فيها عند الضرورة الاتفاق والتفاهم على الأمور المالية المتعلقة بممارسة الأطراف المعنية للاختصاص القضائي.
 3- يجوز بالاتفاق مع الأطراف المعنية، أن يعترض سبيل الشحنات غير المشروعة المتفق على إخضاعها للتسليم المراقب والتحقق منها قدر الإمكان ثم يسمح لها بمواصلة السير دون المساس بما تحويه من المخدرات المؤثرات العقلية.
 4- يجوز بالاتفاق مع الأطراف المعنية أن تستبدل بالمواد المخدرة المتفق على عبورها مرورا مراقبا مواد شبيهة خشية تسربها لسوق الاتجار غير المشروع.

المادة (12)
تدابير للقضاء على الزراعة غير المشروعة للنباتات المخدرة وعلى الطلب غير المشروع على المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية
1- لا يجوز أن تكون أية تدابير تتخذها الأطراف بموجب هذه الاتفاقية أقل تشددا من الأحكام الواجبة التطبيق الرامية إلى القضاء على الزراعة غير المشروعة للنباتات المحتوية على مواد مخدرة ومؤثرات عقلية، وإلى القضاء على الطلب غير المشروع على المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية بمقتضى أحكام اتفاقية سنة 1961 بصيغتها المعدلة، واتفاقية سنة 1971، واتفاقية سنة 1988.
 2- يتخذ كل طرف ما يراه ملائما من التدابير لمنع الزراعة غير المشروعة للنباتات المحتوية على مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية، واستئصال ما هو مزروع منها بصورة غير مشروعة في إقليمه.
 3-أ- يجوز للأطراف أن تتعاون على زيادة فعالية جهود القضاء على الزراعة والمزروعات غير المشروعة, ويشمل هذا التعاون، تقديم الدعم، عند الاقتضاء لتنمية ريفية متكاملة تؤدي إلى توفير بدائل مجدية اقتصاديا للزراعة غير المشروعة، مع مراعاة إمكانية تسويق المحاصيل البديلة، وتوافر الموارد، والظروف الاجتماعية الاقتصادية الملائمة، قبل تنفيذ برامج التنمية الريفية المذكورة. ويجوز للأطراف أن تتفق على أية تدابير مناسبة أخرى تحقيقا لهذه الغاية.
 ب- تيسر الأطراف تبادل المعلومات العلمية والتقنية وإجراء البحوث التي تعني بالقضاء على الزراعة والمزروعات غير المشروعة مباشرة أو من خلال الأمانة العامة، وذلك بموافقة مسبقة من الطرف متلقي الطلب.
4- تتخذ الأطراف، بغية التخفيف من المعاناة البشرية والقضاء على الحوافز المالية للاتجار غير المشروع، ما تراه ملائما من التدابير للقضاء على الطلب غير المشروع على المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية. ويجوز أن تستند هذه التدابير، إلى توصيات المجلس ومجلس وزراء الصحة العرب وغيرهما من المنظمات العربية المتخصصة، وتوصيات المخطط الشامل المتعدد التخصصات المعتمد من قبل المؤتمر الدولي لعام 1987، بشأن إساءة استعمال العقاقير والاتجار غير المشروع بها، وذلك كل في اختصاصه في مجالات الوقاية والعلاج والتأهيل.
 5- للأطراف أن تتخذ أيضا التدابير اللازمة من أجل الإسراع بإتلاف المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية والمواد المدرجة في الجدول الموحد التي تكون قد ضبطت أو صودرت "ما لم يتم التصرف فيها بصورة مشروعة" على أن تحتفظ بعينة مناسبة من هذه المواد مقبولة كدليل أمام القضاء.

المادة (13)
الناقلون التجاريون
1- تتخذ الأطراف التدابير المناسبة التي تكفل عدم استخدام وسائل النقل، التي يشغلها الناقلون التجاريون، في ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2)، ويجوز أن تشمل هذه التدابير عقد ترتيبات خاصة مع الناقلين التجاريين.
 2- يلزم كل طرف الناقلين التجاريين بأن يتخذوا احتياطات معقولة لمنع استخدام ما لديهم من وسائل النقل في ارتكاب جرائم منصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2). ويجوز أن تشمل هذه الاحتياطات ما يلي :
أ- إذا كان محل العمل الرئيسي لناقل تجاري يقع في إقليم الطرف :
1- تدريب العاملين على التعرف على الشحنات المشبوهة أو الأشخاص المشبوهين.
 2- تنمية روح النزاهة لدى العاملين.
ب- إذا كان ناقل تجاري يقوم بعملياته في إقليم الطرف :
1- تقديم كشوف البضائع مسبقا، كلما أمكن ذلك.
 2- ختم الحاويات بأختام يتعذر تزويرها ويمكن التحقق من كل منها على حدة.
 3- إبلاغ السلطات المختصة في أقرب فرصة ممكنة بجميع الظروف المشبوهة التي قد يكون لها صلة بارتكاب جرائم منصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة (2).
3- يسعى كل طرف إلى ضمان تعاون الناقلين التجاريين والسلطات المختصة في نقاط الدخول والخروج وغيرها من مناطق المراقبة الجمركية، بغية منع الوصول غير المأذون إلى وسائل النقل والبضائع، وذلك في إطار تنفيذ التدابير الأمنية الملائمة.

المادة (14)
الاتجار غير المشروع عن طريق البحر
1- تتعاون الأطراف إلى أقصى حد ممكن، وبما يتفق مع القانون الدولي للبحار، على منع الاتجار غير المشروع عن طريق البحر.
 2- يجوز للطرف الذي تكون لديه أسباب معقولة للاشتباه في أن إحدى السفن التي ترفع علمه أو لا ترفع علما ولا تحمل علامات تسجيل، ضالعة في الاتجار غير المشروع، أن يطلب مساعدة أطراف أخرى على منع استخدامها لهذا الغرض. ويجب على الأطراف التي يطلب إليها ذلك أن تقدم المساعدة المطلوبة منها في حدود الإمكانيات المتاحة لديها.
 3- يجوز للطرف الذي تكون لديه أسباب معقولة للاعتقاد بأن إحدى السفن التي تمارس حرية الملاحة وفقا للقانون الدولي، وترفع علم طرف آخر أو تحمل علامات تسجيل خاصة به، ضالعة في الاتجار غير المشروع، أن يخطر الدولة التي ترفع السفينة علمها بذلك وأن يطلب منها إثباتا للتسجيل، ويطلب منها عند إثباته إذنا باتخاذ التدابير الملائمة إزاء هذه السفينة.
 4- يجوز للدولة التي ترفع السفينة علمها أن تأذن للدولة الطالبة، وفقا للفقرة (3) أو لمعاهدة نافذة بينهما أو لأي اتفاق أو ترتيب تتوصل إليه تلك الأطراف على أي نحو آخر، بالقيام، في جملة أمور، بما يلي :
أ- اعتلاء السفينة،
 ب- تفتيش السفينة،
 ج- وفي حالة العثور على أدلة تثبت التورط في الاتجار غير المشروع، اتخاذ ما يلزم من إجراءات إزاء السفينة والأشخاص والبضائع التي تحملها السفينة.
5- حيثما تتخذ إجراءات عملا بهذه المادة، يضع الطرفان المعنيان موضع الاعتبار، الحاجة إلى عدم تهديد سلامة الحياة في البحار، وأمن السفينة والبضائع، وعدم الإضرار بالمصالح التجارية والقانونية للدولة التي ترفع السفينة علمها أو لأية دولة معنية أخرى.
 6- يجوز للدولة التي ترفع السفينة علمها أن تعمد، بما يتفق والتزامها الوارد في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة، إلى إخضاع الإذن الذي تصدره لشروط يتفق عليها، بينها وبين الطرف الطالب، بما في ذلك الشروط المتعلقة بالمسؤولية.
 7- للأغراض المتوخاة في الفقرتين (3 و4) من هذه المادة، يستجيب كل طرف دون إبطاء للطلب الذي يرد من طرف آخر للاستفسار عما إذا كانت السفينة التي ترفع علمه مخولة بذلك، ولطلبات الاستئذان المقدمة عملا بالفقرة (3). ويعين كل طرف، عندما يصبح طرفا في هذه الاتفاقية، سلطة أو عند الضرورة، سلطات، لتلقي هذه الطلبات والرد عليها. ويجب إبلاغ سائر الأطراف، عن طريق الأمين العام، بهذا التعيين في غضون شهر واحد من التعيين.
 8- على الطرف الذي يقوم بأي عمل وفقا لهذه المادة أن يبلغ دون إبطاء، الدولة التي ترفع السفينة المعنية علمها بنتائج ذلك العمل.
 9- تنظر الأطراف في عقد اتفاقات أو ترتيبات ثنائية أو إقليمية لتنفيذ أحكام هذه المادة أو تعزيز فعاليتها.
 10- لا يجوز أن تقوم بأي عمل طبقا للفقرة (4) من هذه المادة إلا سفن حربية أو طائرات عسكرية أو سفن أو طائرات أخرى تحمل علامات واضحة ويسهل تبين أدائها لمهام رسمية ولها الصلاحية للقيام بذلك العمل.
 11- يراعى في أي عمل يجري وفقا لهذه المادة ضرورة عدم التدخل في حقوق الدول الساحلية والتزاماتها وممارستها لاختصاصها القضائي وفقا للقانون الدولي للبحار وعدم المساس بتلك الحقوق والالتزامات والممارسة.

المادة (15)
مناطق التجارة الحرة والموانئ الحرة
1- تطبق الأطراف في مناطق التجارة الحرة وفي الموانئ الحرة تدابير لمنع الاتجار غير المشروع في المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية والمواد المدرجة في الجدول الموحد لا تقل شدة عن التدابير المطبقة في سائر أنحاء أقاليمها.
 2- تسعى الأطراف إلى :
أ- مراقبة حركة البضائع والأشخاص في مناطق التجارة الحرة والموانئ الحرة، وتخول، لهذه الغاية، السلطات المختصة تفتيش البضائع والسفن الداخلة والخارجة، بما في ذلك قوارب النزهة وسفن الصيد، وكذلك الطائرات والمركبات، وعند الاقتضاء، تفتيش أطقم القيادة والمسافرين وأمتعتهم.
 ب- إقامة نظام والاحتفاظ به لكشف الشحنات التي يشتبه في أنها تحتوي على مخدرات ومؤثرات عقلية ومواد مدرجة في الجدول الموحد والتي تدخل إلى مناطق التجارة الحرة والموانئ الحرة أو تخرج منها.
 ج- إقامة أجهزة مراقبة والاحتفاظ بها في مناطق المرافئ وأرصفتها وفي المطارات ونقاط التفتيش الواقعة على الحدود في مناطق التجارة الحرة والموانئ الحرة.

المادة (16)
استخدام البريد
1- تتخذ الأطراف، طبقا لالتزاماتها بموجب اتفاقيات الاتحاد البريدي العالمي، وبما يتفق مع المبادئ الأساسية للنظم القانونية الداخلية لكل منها، تدابير لمنع استخدام البريد في الاتجار غير المشروع، وتتعاون فيما بينها تحقيقا لتلك الغاية.
 2- تشمل التدابير المشار إليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة، على وجه الخصوص ما يلي :
أ- اتخاذ إجراءات منسقة لتفادي ومنع استخدام البريد في الاتجار غير المشروع.
 ب- الأخذ بتقنيات للتحري والمراقبة ومتابعة استخدامها من جانب الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين، بغية كشف ما يرسل بالبريد من شحنات غير مشروعة من المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية والمواد المدرجة في الجدول الموحد.
 ج- اتخاذ تدابير تشريعية للتمكين من استخدام الوسائل الملائمة للحصول على الأدلة اللازمة للإجراءات القضائية.

المادة (17)
تطبيق تدابير أشد مما تقتضيه هذه الاتفاقية
لأي طرف أن يتخذ تدابير أشد من التدابير المنصوص عليها في هذه الاتفاقية إذا رأى أن مثل هذه التدابير مناسبة أو لازمة لمنع أو وقف الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية.

المادة (18)
عدم الانتقاص من حقوق أو التزامات تعاهدية سابقة
ليس من شأن أحكام هذه الاتفاقية الانتقاص من حقوق أو التزامات الأطراف في أية اتفاقيات أخرى، ثنائية كانت أو متعددة الأطراف.

المادة (19)
الإجراءات الداخلية اللازمة لوضع الاتفاقية موضع التنفيذ
يعمل كل طرف على اتخاذ الإجراءات الداخلية لإصدار التشريعات اللازمة لوضع أحكام هذه الاتفاقية موضع التنفيذ.

المادة (20)
التصديق
تسعى الأطراف الموقعة على هذه الاتفاقية إلى التصديق عليها وفقا لقوانينها الداخلية، وتودع وثائق التصديق لدى الأمانة العامة لجامعة الدول العربية في موعد أقصاه 30 يوما من تاريخ التصديق، وعلى الأمانة العامة لجامعة الدول العربية إبلاغ سائر الدول الأعضاء بكل إيداع لتلك الوثائق وتاريخه.

المادة (21)
متابعة التصديق
تتابع الأمانة العامة مسألة التصديق على هذه الاتفاقية لدى الأطراف الموقعة عليها، وعلى كل طرف أن يزودها بنسخة من وثيقة التصديق التي يودعها لدى الأمانة العامة لجامعة الدول العربية.

المادة (22)
إلزامية الاتفاقية
تكون أحكام هذه الاتفاقية ملزمة لجميع الأطراف المتعاقدة، فلا يجوز لطرفين أو أكثر من الأطراف المتعاقدة الاتفاق على ما يخالف أحكامها، ما لم يكن الاتفاق المخالف أكثر تحقيقا للتعاون الأمني في المجال الذي تنظمه هذه الاتفاقية.

المادة (23)
الانضمام إلى الاتفاقية
أ- يجوز لأي دولة من دول المجلس غير الموقعة على الاتفاقية أن تنضم إليها بطلب ترسله إلى الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية.
 ب- تعتبر الدولة طالبة الانضمام مرتبطة بهذه الاتفاقية بمجرد إيداع وثيقة الانضمام ومضي 30 يوما من تاريخ الإيداع.

المادة (24)
سريان الاتفاقية
تسري هذه الاتفاقية بعد مضي 90 يوما من تاريخ إيداع وثائق التصديق عليها أو الانضمام إليها من ثلث الدول الأعضاء في المجلس.

المادة (25)
التحفظات
يمكن لأية دولة من دول المجلس التحفظ على بعض أحكام هذه الاتفاقية، على أن يكون هذا التحفظ صريحا.

المادة (26)
الانسحاب من الاتفاقية
أ- لا يجوز لأي طرف متعاقد أن ينسحب من الاتفاقية إلا بناء على طلب كتابي يرسله إلى الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية.
 ب- يرتب الانسحاب أثره بعد مضي سنة من تاريخ إرسال الطلب إلى الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية.
 ج- تظل أحكام الاتفاقية نافذة بالنسبة إلى طلبات التسليم التي قدمت خلال تلك المدة ولو حصل هذا التسليم بعدها.
حررت هذه الاتفاقية بمدينة .................... في........... يوم .................
بتاريخ .................... الموافق.........................، من أصل واحد يحفظ
بالأمانة العامة لجامعة الدول العربية وتسلم صورة مطابقة للأصل لكل طرف من الأطراف الموقعة على هذه الاتفاقية أو المنضمة إليها.
وإثباتا لما تقدم، قام ........................................ المبينة أسماؤهم أدناه، بتوقيع هذه الاتفاقية، نيابة عن حكوماتهم وباسمها.
التسلسل
الدولة
التوقيع
1
المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية

2
دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة

3
دولة البحرين

4
الجمهورية التونسية

5
الجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية

6
جمهورية جيبوتي

7
المملكة العربية السعودية

8
جمهورية السودان

9
الجمهورية العربية السورية

10
جمهورية الصومال

11
جمهورية العراق

12
 سلطنة عمان

13
دولة فلسطين

14
دولة قطر

15
دولة الكويت

16
الجمهورية اللبنانية

17
الجماهيرية العربية الليبية الشعبية الاشتراكية العظمى

18
جمهورية مصر العربية

 19
المملكة المغربية

20
الجمهورية الإسلامية الموريتانية

21
الجمهورية اليمنية


المحتويات

الموضوع

الصفحة
مقدمة

أ - جـ


الجزء الأول

أسماء العقاقير المخدرة وأملاحها ومستحضراتها الخاضعة لرقابة دولية

القسم الأول
 العقاقير المخدرة مع أسمائها الكيميائية
1 - 4

القسم الثاني
 أملاح أو مستحضرات العقاقير المخدرة
5 - 10


الجزء الثاني


المواد النفسية (المؤثرات العقلية) وأملاحها أو مستحضراتها الخاضعة لرقابة دولية

القسم الأول
 المواد النفسية (المؤثرات العقلية) وأملاحها الكيميائية
11 - 13

القسم الثاني
 أملاح أو مستحضرات المواد النفسية(المؤثرات العقلية)
14 - 29

مرفق

الجدول العربي الموحد للمواد المخدرة
1993 م
تشكل الأسماء والمصطلحات العلمية للمواد المخدرة بشقيها المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية حجر الأساس في جداول المخدرات على كافة المستويات الدولية والمحلية، حيث تنص عليها قوانين المخدرات وتدرج في جداول ملحقة بها، لتشكل مرجعا "أساسيا" لا غنى عنه للعاملين في مجالات المكافحة والوقاية والعلاج.
وتنفيذا للفقرة (ح/أ/ثالثا) من الخطة المرحلية للاستراتيجية العربية لمكافحة الاستعمال غير المشروع للمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية، والتي تضمنت إعداد جدول عربي موحد للمواد المخدرة في ضوء الاتفاقيات الدولية التي عقدت في هذا المجال, فقد قامت الأمانة العامة لمجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب من خلال مكتبها المتخصص لشؤون المخدرات وبالتعاون مع خبير الأمانة العامة الدكتور عدنان عوني بإعداد جدول عربي موحد للمواد المخدرة في ضوء ما تضمنته الاتفاقية الوحيدة للمخدرات لسنة 1961 وبروتوكولها المعدل لسنة 1972، واتفاقية المؤثرات العقلية لسنة 1971، واتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية لسنة 1988، كما تم الاستهداء بكل من قائمة المخدرات الخاضعة لرقابة دولية في طبعتها الثالثة والثلاثين لشهر آذار/ مارس 1989، وقائمة المواد النفسية الخاضعة لرقابة دولية في طبعتها العاشرة لشهر كانون أول/ديسمبر 1989، واللتان تصدران عن الهيئة الدولية للرقابة على المخدرات، وجرى تحويل أسماء المواد المخدرة الواردة فيهما إلى اللغة العربية نظرا لتيسرهما باللغة الإنجليزية فقط.
تم تبويب الجدول العربي الموحد للمواد المخدرة في جزئين هما :
الجزء الأول :
 متضمن أسماء العقاقير المخدرة وأملاحها أو مستحضراتها الخاضعة لرقابة دولية ويتألف الجزء الأول من قسمين أيضا هما :

 القسم الأول
 العقاقير المخدرة مع أسمائها الكيميائية، وأدرج تحته (11) أسماء.
القسم الثاني
 أملاح أو مستحضرات العقاقير المخدرة مع الإشارة بكلمة (مرجع) إلى أسماء العقاقير المذكورة في القسم الأول، وأدرج تحته (286) إسما.

الجزء الثاني :
 يتضمن أسماء المواد النفسية (المؤثرات العقلية) واملاحها أو مستحضراتها الخاضعة لرقابة دولية، ويتألف الجزء الثاني من قسمين أيضا هما:
 القسم الأول
المواد النفسية (المؤثرات العقلية) مع أسمائها الكيميائية وأدرج تحته (86) إسما.
القسم الثاني :
 أملاح أو مستحضرات المواد النفسية (المؤثرات العقلية) مع الإشارة بكلمة (مرجع) إلى أسماء المواد المذكورة في القسم الأول، وأدرج تحته (1214) إسما.
كما تم إعداد الجزئين المذكورين من الجدول باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية، وجرى ترتيب الأسماء حسب الأبجدية الإنجليزية، إلا أن الرقم المتسلسل لكل مادة بقي نفسه في كل من النصين العربي والإنجليزي تسهيلا للقارئ عند الرجوع إليهما.
قامت الأمانة العامة بإصدار الجدول العربي الموحد للمواد المخدرة بصيغته النهائية، وجرى توزيعه على الدول الأعضاء بواسطة شعب اتصال المجلس رفق كتاب مكتبها المتخصص لشؤون المخدرات رقم 72 بتاريخ 1/9/1991 م. ونظرا لمحدودية النسخ الموزعة من الجدول آنذاك بواقع نسخة واحدة لكل دولة. فقد لوحظ أن هناك طلبا متزايدا على الجدول من قبل شعب اتصال المجلس لغاية تزويدها بنسخ إضافية، وقد تم تزويدها فعلا بما توفر من النسخ الباقية.
يعتبر هذا الجدول الوليد البكر من نوعه باللغة العربية، والأساس في أسماء المواد المخدرة باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية، بحيث يسهل إدراج مواد جديدة عليه أو حذف مواد مدرجة سابقا، أو نقل مواد من جدول إلى آخر من جداول الاتفاقيات الدولية التي عقدت في هذا المجال.
وتقوم الأمانة العامة لمجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب من خلال مكتبها المتخصص لشؤون المخدرات، بمتابعة أية مستنجدات دولية قد تطرأ على هذا الجدول، والتي تصدر عن لجنة المخدرات الدولية في دورتها السنوية بشأن إدراج أو حذف نقل مواد من جدول لآخر بناء على توصية منظمة الصحة العالمية. وتعمل على تزويد الأجهزة المختصة بالدول الأعضاء بها، لاتخاذ الإجراءات المناسبة من قبل تلك الأجهزة بهذا الشأن. وفي هذا المجال قامت الأمانة العامة من خلال مكتبها المتخصص لشؤون المخدرات بتزويد الدول الأعضاء بواسطة شعب اتصال المجلس، بقرار لجنة المخدرات الدولية بدورتها الخامسة والثلاثين التي عقدت في فيينا خلال الفترة 6-15/4/1992 م، بشأن تنفيذ المعاهدات الدولية المتعلقة بمراقبة العقاقير المخدرة الذي أحالته إلى المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي في الأمم المتحدة، والمتضمن إضافة خمس مواد مخدرة إلى الجدول الأول من اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية لسنة 1988، وإضافة خمس مواد أخرى إلى الجدول الثاني من الاتفاقية المذكورة للاطلاع والنظر بما تراه مناسبا حول إضافة هذه المواد إلى جداول الاتفاقية المشار إليها، ومواد الجدول العربي الموحد للمواد المخدرة، وذلك رفق كتاب المكتب رقم (81) بتاريخ 21/6/1992 م.
 أما فيما يتعلق بالمستجدات بشأن الجدول العربي الموحد للمواد المخدرة فقد قامت الأمانة العامة من خلال مكتبها المتخصص لشؤون المخدرات، بتحديث وتجديد الجدول المذكور، حيث تم إدخال جميع أسماء المواد المخدرة وبياناتها الواردة فيه، في جهاز "الحاسوب" وتم برمجتها بصيغة جديدة ومتطورة يتم من خلالها متابعة عمليتي الإدراج والحذف على الجدول بصورة ميسرة.

الجزء الأول

أسماء العقاقير المخدرة وأملاحها ومستحضراتها الخاضعة لرقابة دولية

القسم الأول : أسماء العقاقير المخدرة مع أسمائها الكيميائية
القسم الثاني : أسماء أملاح أو مستحضرات العقاقير المخدرة، مع الإشارة بكلمة (مرجع) إلى أسماء العقاقير المذكورة فيا لقسم الأول.
 _____________________________________________
*راجع وثيقة هيئة الأمم المتحدة (قائمة بالعقاقير المخدرة الخاضعة لرقابة دولية) باللغة الإنجليزية، الطبعة الثالثة والثلاثون، آذار/مارس 1989 م. معدة من قبل الهيئة الدولية للرقابة على المخدرات، وفقا لاتفاقيتي 1931 و1961 حول العقاقير المخدرة.

----------

